
Firefox Focus 3.0 – 27 Languages / Ability to change search engine - st3fan
https://blog.mozilla.org/blog/2017/01/25/firefox-focus-now-available-in-27-languages/
======
st3fan
Source code at [https://github.com/mozilla-
mobile/focus](https://github.com/mozilla-mobile/focus) \- let us know what you
think.

